# Vittoria Rubino Pro vs. Spec All Condition Armadillo Elite vs. Conti Gatorskin?



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm looking for a folding 25c tire with good puncture protection. I'm considering the Specialized All Condition Armadillo Elite (120 TPI, 305g, $60) the Vittoria Rubino Pro (150 TPI, $45, 235g), and Continental Gatorskin (180 TPI, $60, 250g). Any others I ought to be considering? 

I ride crappy roads and seem to encounter a lot of glass. Any thoughts on which of these three tires has the best puncture resitance?


----------



## Oldteen (Sep 7, 2005)

I love the RP's which roll much better than the Armadillos or Gatorskin, but puncture resistance is less. Not that RP's are delicate, but A & G are some of the most durable road tires going.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

The All-Condition Armadillo Elite is suppose to be a good tire. I have not ridden one yet though. I am riding Continental 4000 in 25mm pumped to 80# and have no issues with flats - not to mention a sublime ride quality. But I'm sure its more prone to flats than the Armadillo. And the 4000 certainly won't last as long. 

I have previously owned the standard All-Condition tires and liked them. The Vittorias that I have owned were nice tires too, though I have not owned the RP.


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

I rode the Rubino Pro Techs and liked them very much. No experience with the other brands. I have a fear of Continentals, which may be completely unjustified, that they are a ***** to mount. 

Also, another consideration are Bontrager X Lite AC's. I know that Bontrager components don't get much love, in fact the only reason I ended up on them was because they were the only 25c tires at the shop, and that was because they had been traded out of a customers bike. I was very happy with them. They rode well, lasted me over 2500 miles and not a single flat. 

BTW, I am currently on Fortezza Tri-comps for purely aesthetic reasons. Very happy with them, but they are more tire than I need.


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

Sorry, I did overlook you are looking for folding tire.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

The RP's aren't in the same class as the other two. The RP ride nicer and weigh less than the other two, but doesn't have the same flat protection. Once I cut an Armadillo a good 1/2" across the tire, all the way through the rubber but the casing was still intact and I got 400 more miles on it. Probably could have ridden another thousand. Another time I got a roofing nail stuck in the crown of one and kept riding it for another 3 miles (click click click, as the nail hit the pavement on ever revolution). The Spec also run a little big, my 23's are definitely more like 24's.


----------



## zuuds (Nov 23, 2009)

I crossed off the Vittoria's off my list since they don't have the same level of puncture protection as the AC's or G's. I read some more reviews on those tires, and it seems that every reviewer that has ridden both the AC and the G says the G is better, so I decided to go with a set of the new Conti Gator Hardshell 25C tires. 

When I mounted one up, it didn't look any wider than my existing Spec All Condition Elite 23C tire, so I measured them. Interestingly, the Conti tire measured 23.5mm wide, and the Spec tire was 24.5mm. Haven't had a chance to ride yet.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I prefer 25's as well (and occasionally even ride 28's). I have ridden all three tires and the Rubino is by far the most supple and comfortable of the three. With the supple and better ride comes less wear resistance and less ability to fight off thorns etc that cause flats. 

I like the Rubino Pro best. I find the others to be too "harsh". IMO.

I am actually due for a new set and I cannot find the white ones that are 25mm's. Anyone know where you can still get them (white 25's)???

Thanks


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

I found the Rubino Pro's cut too easily. The type of rubber is hard and basically lasts forever, but the trade off is it splits easier. I've tried Gatorskins. Terrible in the wet. Lasts awhile, but square off. I wasn't happy with either. So I tried Michelin Krylions. Love them. Fast, long lasting and don't cut too easily.


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

I have gatorskins on one of my rides currently and like them a lot. No cuts or punctures and San Diego consistently gets ranked at the bottom in road quality nationwide, plus the beginning and end of every ride I do is in an urban oasis of glass, staples and other debris. 

The only way I'd run the Armadillo is on a grocery-getter where you won't have a spare/pump with you. those tires are bomb-proof but IMO way overkill for training. 

The Rubino Pros I've had in the past - and it's been at least a couple years - wore fast.


----------

